

If you blog, you should read this: Blogging and the Libel Laws - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.senseaboutscience.org.uk/index.php/site/other/541/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Even if you think it doesn't apply because you're not in the UK, it might.
There have been several cases where a blogger in one country has been sued via
the UK by a blogger in another country, because the blogs were available to
readers in the UK.

~~~
epo
True, but litigation tourism is frowned upon so you'd better have a very good
reason why you would choose to take action in English courts (Scottish law is
different, Wales? no idea).

